# Does Makeup age the skin?



## Browneyes123 (Feb 14, 2009)

I was on the phone with a friend one day and she made a remark about makeup aging the skin; that it can cause premature aging.

I had never heard of such a thing and started freakin out because I've worn makeup since I was 17/18 and I am 22 years old now. I started looking in the mirror checking for wrinkles, applying Vitamin E, and Vitaminc C serum to my skin to preserve my youth.

My friend doesn't wear any makeup at all, except for lipgloss, and I notice women who don't wear makeup seem to have a bone to pick with women who like to experiment their look by wearing foundation and eyeshadow. I've had employees make snarky comments that "makeup is not good for the skin", around me, as if they're implying that it's a bad thing I wear makeup.

I like to wear makeup, different kinds because I don't like to wake up and see the same ol face everyday it gets so boring.

but enough of my rambling, does anyone find that comment my friend made to be true?


----------



## topdogg (Feb 15, 2009)

I think maybe if your handling your skin agressively when applying/removing makeup, that could cause premature aging but to be honest, it kinda sounds like your homie is hatin.


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually, I've noticed that (most) women who wear makeup take better care of their skin. So ... I don't think there's any truth to it. Unless you're someone who sleeps in foundation and applies more over it the next morning.


----------



## banapple (Feb 15, 2009)

as long as you take care of your skin like you're supposed to, I think you'll be fine.

start using anti-aging creams, eye creams early because it's never too early (just as a precaution lol)

and yea like the other poster's comments said.

just don't go sleeping in your make up everyday. (although I can't say I've never done that, I was too tired XD and I feel really bad in the morning for not taking makeup off)


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Feb 16, 2009)

ive noticed it as well women who dont wear make up or colorful makeup for that matter have an issue with people who do. I wonder why?


----------



## candygalore (Feb 16, 2009)

Its true specially wearing very heavy makeup and this is what i hear from a makeup artist. That actually wearing to much makeup around the eyes, is somewhat bad becuase the eyes show aging faster than any other part of your face but if you keep a good regime of cleaning your face in the morning and at nigth time before you go to bed, you should be fine and take the advice of banaapple she knows what she is talking about ,other then that you will always find a hater so whatever your friend says don't pay so much attention but do take care of your skin the vitamin e is really good actually 1 a day women vitamin helps it has vitamins in it that should help the skyn and drink alots of water. Hope this help you some how.


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 16, 2009)

I think that smoking, drinking alcohol, greasy, salt filled diet, and stress (absorbing a friend's negative make-up attitude) ages the skin! Go 'head and rock your makeup girlfriend!!


----------



## purplejasmine (Feb 16, 2009)

i wouldnt be surprised if makeup contributes to skin-aging.

i dont think makeup is bad per se cuz im such a makeup lover and dont leave home w/o it.

but, we do many things that torture our skin on a regular basis like dehydration, sleep deprivation, alcohol consumption, stress, smoking etc and i guess makeup adds to the list.

im talking from my own experience here and i used to wear makeup everyday for like pretty much straight 12 hrs or longer. my skin was horrible back then! i felt sry for my skin for being covered w/ some liquid and powder the whole time.

realistically speaking, u put some stuff that is foreign to ur skin. that cant be good! especially in the long run it does take a toll.

i still love makeup though... lol &lt;3


----------



## magosienne (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldn't call it bad for your skin, on the contrary. You have many options nowadays for foundations, especially in terms of texture, so it can control excess oil and most of them also include SPF in their formula, so you take care of your skin while wearing makeup.

It's true you'll also get comments like that when you wear heavy makeup, i don't know why. But i learned not to pay attention to them, you'll always find someone ready to judge you so be yourself.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Honestly, it seems to me like people who don't wear makeup tend to age worse. But maybe that's just that they look worse because they're not wearing makeup to cover their age spots! lol!

In all seriousness, though...I would think that makeup would form a protective barrier between your skin and environmental factors that could cause free radical damage. A lot of makeup also has SPF protection now as well to protect from sun damage that can age the skin.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Feb 17, 2009)

I ran into that today at the grocery store. I had two women look me up and down and say "she think she cute cos she wearing all that blue and purple on her face" i was like wowwwwwww


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with the others. I do think that aggressive handling of the skin probably causes damage, but most makeup products have anti aging or sun protection properties, so that would surely assist the skin??

It's impossible to say.. I think the negatives are outweighed by positives though, so I'm sticking to my makeup


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 17, 2009)

I think that informed women who really do care about their regimen have nothing to worry about wearing makeup because they would pay attention to proper cleansing and moisturizing... I could see if you wear it day in day out without cleaning your skin and letting it breathe sometimes, pull and tug at it, that you'll look horrible over time. But makeup making you look older intrinsically? No... Can't accept that argument.

I say wear your makeup also. Just make sure you take care of your skin after.


----------



## JustDeana (Feb 17, 2009)

I would also agree that makeup these days, has spf and anti aging benefits. Just look at all the 30-50 yr olds on youtube! lanaindiana is one I can think of that has beautiful skin and I'm sure she's been wearing it longer then I've been living


----------



## brightlights (Feb 17, 2009)

Makeup can inhibit your skin from breathing in very minimal ways but it's not going to be anything noticeable. Makeup can harbor bacteria (esp creams and liquids) and they can help external impurities adhere to the skin which is bad. But if you're being hygenic about things you'll be fine. In between day and night makeup I always start fresh faced because I don't want to be building up ontop of a dirty makeup layer.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that informed women who really do care about their regimen have nothing to worry about wearing makeup because they would pay attention to proper cleansing and moisturizing... I could see if you wear it day in day out without cleaning your skin and letting it breathe sometimes, pull and tug at it, that you'll look horrible over time. But makeup making you look older intrinsically? No... Can't accept that argument.
I say wear your makeup also. Just make sure you take care of your skin after.

I completely agree. I hate it when non-makeup wearer's say stuff like that, like it's a bad thing or that I'm cheating bc I help myself with a little cosmetics. It's not cheating and it's not bad; it's a multi-billion dollar industry. If you have perfect skin and can get away with it, fine but I can't so I don't and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that smoking, drinking alcohol, greasy, salt filled diet, and stress (absorbing a friend's negative make-up attitude) ages the skin! Go 'head and rock your makeup girlfriend!! Well said!


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont know what it is with some women and their "natural" looks. I mean if i wanna wear purple and blue e/s let me lol


----------



## Midnight Blue (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmmphf. I so disagree. I always think of my makeup as a protective barrier between my face and sun, wind, cold -- basically, all the elements and environmental toxins. I always use gentle cleansers and moisturizers and SPF and try to take care of my skin. My thought was that if I just go out there bare-faced that would be far more aging. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Feb 19, 2009)

I know in my town there are some women who dont wear makeup and they seem to have an issue with those who do. You just have to ignore them and keep moving. Makeup isnt really a barrier unless it contains spf imo but most do now so yes it protects your skin. I just use sunscreen bc i hate the way foundation feels except tinted moisturizers i will bust those out on special occassions lol.


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 19, 2009)

This is the only thing I find causes 'damage' to the skin (aside from taking care of it) and it's dirty brushes. I saw this video a while back and I've been looking for it to post it. I finally found it.

YouTube - Makeup Brush Tip

My whole deal with makeup is I'm just worried about things being dirty and ruining my skin. In short, I don't really think makeup is to blame, I think it's hygiene. If you use makeup but don't take the necessary precautions/steps, then yeah, you're going to age and damage your skin in the long run.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FwklwLsSSg

If anyone's interested, there's a homemade cleanser for brushes.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know in my town there are some women who dont wear makeup and they seem to have an issue with those who do. You just have to ignore them and keep moving. Makeup isnt really a barrier unless it contains spf imo but most do now so yes it protects your skin. I just use sunscreen bc i hate the way foundation feels except tinted moisturizers i will bust those out on special occassions lol. Foundation actually does form a physical barrier between your skin and the environment whether it contains spf or not. Of course, it's always better if it does contain spf!


----------



## Flowind (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes and No.

Yes: the chemical stuff in them make your skin age.. paraben esp.

No: Sunscreen is working well with your skin and protect you from the sun. Eye cream helps tone down your eyes puffiness.

everything has its benefits and harms.


----------



## sooner_chick (Feb 21, 2009)

Makeup does not "age" the skin.Makeup protects it from the elements and the sun.

If you have a bad diet,if you do not take care of your skin,or you do not wear sunscreen,and have poor skincare:Yes,your skin will age before its time.

Amazing that their are so many "wives tales" out this world. To each their own,I'd say!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Feb 22, 2009)

I read in an article that if you sleep in your makeup overnight, your skin would age ten years. I don't know if there's any truth in that, and I can't remember where the article was from, but after reading that, I was quite paranoid for awhile about removing my makeup before bed. I hardly wear makeup to bed, unless if I'm really really tired and can't summon the energy to clean it off before sleep.


----------



## Asha* (Feb 22, 2009)

I think that makeup is actually a barrier that protects the skin from enviroment. Most foundations contain SPF which is a major thing that helps against skin aging.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 23, 2009)

What it comes down to is good genes, sunscreen and not smoking or heavy drinking/drugs. That makes all the difference in the world. I've been wearing foundation with SPF since I was 16, and I have no wrinkles or signs of aging. I think that makeup helps shield our skin from the sun! (I am 32, BTW) I know a lot of "natural" ladies who have terrible skin because they don't protect their skin from the sun.

I know girls who are only 28 who look 50 because of crank, drinking, smoking.. so don't even worry about makeup!!


----------



## primetime34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Anybody have any good information on this? Not to be rude but most everything so far sounds like opinion and conjecture (it's the darn teacher in me wanting references I think)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *primetime34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anybody have any good information on this? Not to be rude but most everything so far sounds like opinion and conjecture (it's the darn teacher in me wanting references I think)



I googled "does makeup age skin?", and this was all I found (apart from people posting opinions on other forums):
CareFair.com - Can Make-Up Make My Skin Age Faster?

But, then again, they don't cite any sources. So there's no guarantee that anything they're saying is any more reliable than what has already been written in this thread. lol.


----------



## mynameisanna (Feb 24, 2009)

my mum practically *never* wears makeup and she looks about 10 years younger than people her age who wear/used to wear alot.

i guess it blocks the pores and your skin can't get enough oxygen from underneath it (or at least that what she keeps telling me)


----------



## Luciee x (Jun 28, 2011)

surley if makeup really did age the skin then not alot of people would wear it?  Does anyone have any evidence that it really does age the skin and i asked my doctor and he said that it only ages the skin if you do not remove it before you go to bed?xx


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

Makeup does not age the skin nor does sleeping in it age the skin. Skin ages from environmental stress, genetics, age, sun damage, skin damage, cigarettes, drugs and (too much) alcohol. If you don't take care of your skin properly then the layers of dead skin will build up resulting in a dull and old looking skin. Simply washing your face at least twice a day with a gentle cleanser or facial soap will help keep the skin looking fresh. Just keep in mind that products sold today by any company that claims it's anti-aging are basically lying as there is no fountain of youth. Only botox, fills and cosmetic surgery can help "retain" a youthful look.


----------



## DropsofKarma (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *banapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> start using anti-aging creams, eye creams early because it's never too early (just as a precaution lol)



22 is a bit early to worry about anti-wrinkle creams. Using a good moisturizer for the eye area and sunscreen should be fine along with a healthy lifestyle. 

If those anti-wrinkle creams really work, we wouldn't have the need for Botox or face lifts. 

It's all going to happen to us and some people have the genetics of pre-mature aging. It's all about basic skin care, healthy eating and sleeping habits, no smoking or excessive drinking and enjoy being young!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

Those so-called anti-wrinkle creams are nothing more than bunk. Skin becomes saggy due to age. Damage to the skin is caused by any number of things (as I listed above). Exactly how are those creams suppose to help? If you ever pay close attention to the commercials they merely state helps reduce the _appearance of_ and not get rid of. It's clever marketing on their part to word it in a manner that it will get rid of wrinkles without actually stating it which would be illegal due to false marketing.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 28, 2011)

while most creams cannot anti age as well as they claim, keeping your skin well hydrated and moisturized will slow down aging. dehydration is the leading cause of aging, even when it comes to the sun because the sun dehydrates and also radiates...using a cream cleanser (non foaming), alcohol free toner, moisturizer of your choice and a yogurt mask up to three times a week are all good ways to keep well hydrated skin. eyecreams are a must for eye suppleness as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but not necessarily the most expensive or hyped up kind...


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 28, 2011)

I've asked many doctors (yay for cheap healthcare in canada), and they say wearing makeup doesn't contribute much to aging.

From all the reading and research I've done... it seems to be that the biggest causes of aging are

0) sun and tanning beds - it's pretty obvious that tanning salons will make you age, especially if you went when you were a teen. they are going to be banned for anyone under 18 for a reason.

1) genetic ( blame your mom )

2) stressful lifestyle - lack of sleep, work related, chronic stress, etc.

3) bad diet - you gotta eat raw vegetables and fruits. it doesn't have to be organic, but as long as it's fresh! *avoid sugar and salt!*

4) drugs and alcohol - all the partying as a young adult and teen will bite you in the ass. lol

5) dehydration - obviously, water is only the best! i can drink as much as i want from the tap. phew.

6) lack of exercise - studies suggest that EXERCISE is the best anti-aging treatment. sign up for those ZUMBA classes! my ACNE AND SKIN improved after 3 months of vigorous exercise. No joke. My skin feels smoother and softer!

7) exercise in harsh weather conditions - i do not recommend it! but if you have no choice, put vaseline and sunscreen on your face to protect it from the wind and sun exposure. reapply every 60 minutes.

And of course, too much makeup, like powder, makes you appear older, especially if you put too powder under eyes. So, take good care of your skin!


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 28, 2011)

I see mixed reviews on whether sleeping with makeup on is bad for your skin. I always thought it was, I looked it up online and found this . As far as whether or not makeup ages your skin, my mom never wore much makeup and her skin looks really nice and clear, but as many of you have already said, there are other things that contribute to aging just as much as, if not more than, makeup. It seems like makeup's contribution to aging is minimal at best as long as you don't sleep in it, so why stop using it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 28, 2011)

My mom is the opposite - she wore a lot of horrible and cheap makeup all her life and her skin is clean and really nice. People think she is in her late 30s.



> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see mixed reviews on whether sleeping with makeup on is bad for your skin. I always thought it was, I looked it up online and found this . As far as whether or not makeup ages your skin, my mom never wore much makeup and her skin looks really nice and clear, but as many of you have already said, there are other things that contribute to aging just as much as, if not more than, makeup. It seems like makeup's contribution to aging is minimal at best as long as you don't sleep in it, so why stop using it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those so-called anti-wrinkle creams are nothing more than bunk. Skin becomes saggy due to age. Damage to the skin is caused by any number of things (as I listed above). Exactly how are those creams suppose to help? If you ever pay close attention to the commercials they merely state helps reduce the _appearance of_ and not get rid of. It's clever marketing on their part to word it in a manner that it will get rid of wrinkles without actually stating it which would be illegal due to false marketing.



I was supposed to create a thread about this. You're so right, Zadi. I've upped my use of anit-aging skincare for the past 2 months, and I thought some of my wrinkles etc were reduced, but one morning, after washing my face, I took a mirror outside to really look at my skin. And while it does look brighter (from all the exfoliants I'm guessing) my wrinkles are still there/coming. Did the same thing after I applied the serums and creams and yes, the lines were less visible. So I say all this to say that the creams with all their silicones and fillers do blur out lines and pores, but if you really LOOK at your skin without them, it's exactly the same...


----------



## Visions (Jun 30, 2011)

If my memory serves me right, at some point (long, long ago) makeup contained ingredients like lead that was toxic. I think makeup still kinda has a bad stigma because of the way it used to be formulated. Maybe this is why some people just don't trust manufacturers enough to use it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

Your memory would be correct. Lead use to be present in cosmetics until the late 20th century. I want to say it was used up until WWII and all the way into the 1960s but off hand I don't recall the exact time line. Unfortunately, there are still indie companies that use ingredients that are not meant for certain areas of the body. I can think of one company (most recently) that is reselling another company's makeup and labels it as for the eyes and "eye safe" when the company that made the product has stated it's NOT safe for the eyes. Then there are other companies that hide what they put into the makeup. Unfortunately the US FDA doesn't regulate cosmetics as well as it should.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Browneyes123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I notice women who don't wear makeup seem to have a bone to pick with women who like to experiment their look by wearing foundation and eyeshadow. I've had employees make snarky comments that "makeup is not good for the skin", around me, as if they're implying that it's a bad thing I wear makeup.



haha, this is definitely true and the way of women....we are very jealous creatures, my friend, who doesn't wear much make-up, but bleaches her hair to a platinum blonde every couple of months costing well over $250, yet she rants on girls who wear make-up as supposedly "thats the only thing that makes them pretty"

Hypocrites, got to love them right? 






I don't know if make-up ages skin, I think your diet, genetics and environment has more to do with how you age, of course certain foundation and make-up can cause temporary problems, like clogged pores, acne, or reduce the appearance of skin..


----------



## malemakeuplover (Jul 2, 2011)

Unless you don't murder your skin in application by being unnecessarily rough of you pull on your skin a lot, you should be fine. However, sleeping in your makeup does age your skin.


----------



## SarahNull (Jul 2, 2011)

Gravity ages skin because it is constant. Think about it, as we get older, skin cells start decreasing. As we age, our skin loses it's actual density and mass, creating elastosis. Cosmetics (skincare) are beneficial to us and as a result, have proved to be highly helpful in the prevention of aging. Although some may be linked to aging, there is more strengths in cosmetics than weaknesses. If cosmetics are linked to anti-aging, so is everything around us. Genetics play a huge role, however; it is how we take care of ourselves that play an even bigger role in the aging process. We can fight gravity, but it is still going to exist no matter what you do.


----------

